# Using Star San



## Beer Ninja (11/4/14)

Just bought my first bottle of Star San and the instructions are sparse.

How long should the contact time be? Or do you just spray it on or swirl it around a bit?

How long do you wait before using the treated utensils/fermenter?

Do you have to allow the utensils/fermenter to air dry?

Oh, and if anyone has the dilution in mls per litre it'll save me going on to a ounces/gallons conversion website 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tex083 (11/4/14)

I'm at work now and have my starsain at home.
I think I use 4.5mls/L of water
I give it 2mins contact time and drain. It leaves a foam which is fine it's only active as a strong acid when the foam comes in contact with wort or beer it dilutes and becomes inactive.
On the web is a podcast from 5 star I think it was Beersmith or brewing network and he talks about how to use it, it was a really good podcast.


----------



## Andy_Chil (11/4/14)

The usual StarSan dilution rate is 1.5ml per litre of water.


----------



## Black n Tan (11/4/14)

As a no rinse sanitiser use 1.6mL per litre for 1-2 minutes and you can spray or swish (the foam is effective).


----------



## Yob (11/4/14)

contact time is 30 seconds, they are required under FDA to state 2 mins but what he said on the BN 30 seconds is enough

1.5ml per L, I usually mix up 20 L at a time so 30ml

Dont fear the foam, it's tasteless and does no harm to your beer, when I keg, there is often foam being pushed out the top when nearly full.


----------



## Beer Ninja (11/4/14)

Welcome advice, thanks everyone who replied.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/4/14)

Here's a link to the above mentioned podcast on sanitation: http://thebrewingnetwork.com/shows/469


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (11/4/14)

Same problem mate. A touch stronger for 1lt bc it's for my sprayer.


Did this to remember.


----------



## jaypes (11/4/14)

Just a word of warning, keep it off granite bench tops undiluted - I did read another member saying it etched his benchtop


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/4/14)

^ on that note - undiluted, it's a very powerful cleaner.


----------



## Beer Ninja (11/4/14)

jaypes said:


> Just a word of warning, keep it off granite bench tops undiluted - I did read another member saying it etched his benchtop


Surprised the bottle doesn't have a visual 'corrosive' warning!


----------



## Camo6 (11/4/14)

And don't be tempted to taste it neat with the tip of your tongue.


----------



## 431neb (11/4/14)

Yob said:


> Dont fear the foam, it's tasteless and does no harm to your beer, when I keg, there is often foam being pushed out the top when nearly full.


Same, I love that I have super germ killing foam perched on top of my keg and it's contents but man it makes knowing how much headspace is left a bugger.


----------



## MaltyHops (11/4/14)

Tex083 said:


> ...
> I think I use 4.5mls/L of water
> ...


Dilution rate is 1oz (~30mL) to 5gal (18.9L) which is about 1.6mL per litre (gives 300ppm).

Starsan quote: _If used at a rate of more than 300 ppm, a potable rinse is required._


----------



## Lincoln2 (11/4/14)

Starsan changed my life. Brewing/Racking day is now so much easier is now so much drunker. As per the above posts, 1.6ml/litre. I have a small 500ml sparay bottle = 0.8ml/bottle. I use a 1ML OR 3ML syringe to measure. My co-brewer is an anally retentive neat freak tradesman. He kindly labelled my bottle with a sticker detailing the ratios. Damn, that fellow has his shit together.


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (11/4/14)

If using in a sprayer then use a touch more. When spraying the stream is in micro droplet form,not giving a uniform coverage like a full rinse. If dunking in a bucket of solution it's important to be anal about dosage to keep it no rinse. 
It's of no benefit if you use to much then need to rinse.

As stated above don't be afraid of the foam.


----------



## 431neb (11/4/14)

I shoot from the hip on dilution rates and just pour a little or a lot depending on the amount of water. I suspect a lot of people do the same with little or no consequence. 

Obviously one needs a bit of a feel for it so I check my guesstimates sometimes.


----------



## Tex083 (11/4/14)

Arrr I see my 4.5mls may have been a little out. My memory's is failing the more home made craft beer I drink and the older I get.

I usually make up 5lts at A time and dose into fermenter, spray bottle or bottles. 
Have a listen to the podcast. The dude from 5star is a brewer and chemist. Has some good info in it.


----------



## MaltyHops (11/4/14)

I transfer undiluted Starsan into teat-dropper bottles (couple of bucks from Lab supply store) and have callibrated that 100 drops add up to 1.5mL (I usually mix up half litre at a time).



_[zoom]_


----------



## Camo6 (11/4/14)

I use a 3ml medical syringe. One full syringe mixed with 2L of RO water is more than enough to sanitise everything on brewday and still save a litre or so for refilling spray bottles. Gotta love this product.


----------



## Florian (11/4/14)

MaltyHops said:


> I transfer undiluted Starsan into teat-dropper bottles (couple of bucks from Lab supply store) and have callibrated that 100 drops add up to 1.5mL (I usually mix up half litre at a time).
> 
> 
> 
> _%5Bzoom%5D_


I trust that you know how far you have to fill your dropper to give you 50 drops, otherwise this method would be just a tad annoying.


----------



## real_beer (12/4/14)

MaltyHops said:


> and have callibrated that 100 drops add up to 1.5mL (I usually mix up half litre at a time).
> 
> 
> 
> _[zoom]_


I could count up to 20 drops but only if I take off my shoes & socks


----------



## Beer Ninja (12/4/14)

431neb said:


> I shoot from the hip on dilution rates and just pour a little or a lot depending on the amount of water. I suspect a lot of people do the same with little or no consequence.
> 
> Obviously one needs a bit of a feel for it so I check my guesstimates sometimes.


I'm a bit on the anal side when it comes to measuring stuff so today I bought a plastic 5mm hypodermic needle from the chemist for $1. Keeps me happy


----------



## going down a hill (12/4/14)

I use the measuring vial/cup from the betadine throat gargle, it has a 1ml line that is a good guide.


----------



## Florian (12/4/14)

Kids Nurofen measure thingy for up to 3L.

Goes up to 5ml in easy to read 0.5ml increments.


----------



## TheWiggman (12/4/14)

Camo6 said:


> And don't be tempted to taste it neat with the tip of your tongue.


This is playing with my mind. Is this reverse psychology? Or a warning?
I'm not going to sleep tonight if I don't try it. Or maybe, I'm not going to sleep tonight if I try it. Argh!


----------



## Beer Ninja (13/4/14)

What about the yeast hydrating dish though? Should that be rinsed after using Star San?

I just hydrated some yeast at 30-35c (I did give the bowl one quick swirl in water first) but the yeast hasn't hydrated like it usually does, looks odd, not 'foamy' like it normally is, and I swear there's a slight 'soapy' smell to it. (See photo) I haven't used it, just got annoyed and pitched some dry instead.

It's kept in the fridge at my end below 8c (don't know about the supplier, online seller) but their yeast has always been OK.

Am I right to suspect the Star San?


----------



## ricardo (13/4/14)

> I shoot from the hip on dilution rates and just pour a little or a lot depending on the amount of water. I suspect a lot of people do the same with little or no consequence.
> 
> Obviously one needs a bit of a feel for it so I check my guesstimates sometimes.


Same as


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/4/14)

TheWiggman said:


> This is playing with my mind. Is this reverse psychology? Or a warning?
> I'm not going to sleep tonight if I don't try it. Or maybe, I'm not going to sleep tonight if I try it. Argh!


9v battery gives same result


----------



## Mardoo (13/4/14)

Dammit Duke, now he's gonna have to try them both!


----------



## shaunous (13/4/14)

Beer Ninja said:


> What about the yeast hydrating dish though? Should that be rinsed after using Star San?
> No
> 
> I just hydrated some yeast at 30-35c (I did give the bowl one quick swirl in water first) but the yeast hasn't hydrated like it usually does, looks odd, not 'foamy' like it normally is, and I swear there's a slight 'soapy' smell to it. (See photo) I haven't used it, just got annoyed and pitched some dry instead.
> ...


----------



## Beer Ninja (21/4/14)

Yob said:


> contact time is 30 seconds, they are required under FDA to state 2 mins but what he said on the BN 30 seconds is enough
> 
> 1.5ml per L, I usually mix up 20 L at a time so 30ml
> 
> Dont fear the foam, it's tasteless and does no harm to your beer, when I keg, there is often foam being pushed out the top when nearly full.


Glad you mentioned the foam. Bottled up today and would have started rinsing if you hadn't said.


----------



## storeboughtcheeseburgers (2/5/14)

I've got a 37 litre esky I was just going to put 2 shots in and fill her up and place the bottles in for a few minutes then fill em up tomorrow, bottling day. I rinse after drinking each stub and store upside down in crates.

Will this method work? I figure I'll wear gloves. How do you go about putting the dextrose in if the bottles still a bit wet? Just clean off any excess around the rim?


----------



## stm (2/5/14)

storeboughtcheeseburgers said:


> I've got a 37 litre esky I was just going to put 2 shots in and fill her up and place the bottles in for a few minutes then fill em up tomorrow, bottling day. I rinse after drinking each stub and store upside down in crates.
> 
> Will this method work? I figure I'll wear gloves. How do you go about putting the dextrose in if the bottles still a bit wet? Just clean off any excess around the rim?


That's a waste of Starsan - you only need a couple of litres made up (2 litres = 3ml of Starsan) and then use the bottle squirter thingy from your LHBS to coat the inside of each bottle.

No need to wear gloves for the dilute solution.

Putting dextrose in the bottles - just use a small funnel in combination with your sugar measure. Don't wipe the rim because that will unsanitise what you just sanitised.


----------



## Beer Ninja (2/5/14)

Camo6 said:


> And don't be tempted to taste it neat with the tip of your tongue.


Whilst sanitising yesterday I remembered this comment and got a desire to taste it neat with the tip of my tongue.

Too weird


----------



## technobabble66 (2/5/14)

storeboughtcheeseburgers said:


> I've got a 37 litre esky I was just going to put 2 shots in and fill her up and place the bottles in for a few minutes then fill em up tomorrow, bottling day. I rinse after drinking each stub and store upside down in crates.
> 
> Will this method work? I figure I'll wear gloves. How do you go about putting the dextrose in if the bottles still a bit wet? Just clean off any excess around the rim?


Use a solution of sod perc to soak overnight if they need cleaning (eg: have visible residue in them, or just been used several times since the last proper wash). Shake vigorously as you empty out the sod perc. That should remove any crud. 
Then before bottling use ~100-200ml of starsan solution with a funnel - pour into first bottle, shake, pour into 2nd bottle, shake, etc, etc. I also use 50-100ml in a glass to dip the top of the bottle to sterilize the top surface. 

Happy to be corrected but I do it like this. No infections. All done with ~300ml solution.


----------



## JDW81 (2/5/14)

storeboughtcheeseburgers said:


> I've got a 37 litre esky I was just going to put 2 shots in and fill her up and place the bottles in for a few minutes then fill em up tomorrow, bottling day. I rinse after drinking each stub and store upside down in crates.
> 
> Will this method work? I figure I'll wear gloves. How do you go about putting the dextrose in if the bottles still a bit wet? Just clean off any excess around the rim?


Get one of these (not an aussie site, as the locals didn't have pics). You'll need about 1L of solution and you can sanitise hundreds of bottles quickly and easily.

I paid about 25 clams for mine over 5 years ago and it is still going strong.


----------



## Beer Ninja (2/5/14)

JDW81 said:


> Get one of these (not an aussie site, as the locals didn't have pics). You'll need about 1L of solution and you can sanitise hundreds of bottles quickly and easily.
> 
> I paid about 25 clams for mine over 5 years ago and it is still going strong.


You inspired me to head off to ebay to buy one, there's usually a few for sale. Sadly only two at present, local pick up only.


----------



## GABBA110360 (2/5/14)

stm said:


> That's a waste of Starsan - you only need a couple of litres made up (2 litres = 3ml of Starsan) and then use the bottle squirter thingy from your LHBS to coat the inside of each bottle.
> 
> No need to wear gloves for the dilute solution.
> 
> Putting dextrose in the bottles - just use a small funnel in combination with your sugar measure. Don't wipe the rim because that will unsanitise what you just sanitised.


i'm probably worse than that I mix a starsan brew in a 82 l esky which I use for doing bottles and just grab 500ml to throw in a fermenter prior to use.
I reckpn it's cheap to use in my opinion.
cheaper than tipping out stuffed brews.
bought another litre the other day

cheers
ken


----------



## JDW81 (2/5/14)

Beer Ninja said:


> You inspired me to head off to ebay to buy one, there's usually a few for sale. Sadly only two at present, local pick up only.


Try some of the site sponsors. I'm pretty sure grain and grape sell them (that is where I got mine), but there are bound to be others who stock and will post.

Edit: just checked the brew craft website and they're selling them for about 35. Well worth the cost.


----------



## Beer Ninja (2/5/14)

JDW81 said:


> Try some of the site sponsors. I'm pretty sure grain and grape sell them (that is where I got mine), but there are bound to be others who stock and will post.
> 
> Edit: just checked the brew craft website and they're selling them for about 35. Well worth the cost.


Thanks JDW81, just ordered that plus some grain and hops from them


----------



## shaunous (3/5/14)

JDW81 said:


> Get one of these (not an aussie site, as the locals didn't have pics). You'll need about 1L of solution and you can sanitise hundreds of bottles quickly and easily.
> 
> I paid about 25 clams for mine over 5 years ago and it is still going strong.


I'm guessing you don't rely on the '30secs of Starsan contact' rule when using one of these.


----------



## Wilkensone (3/5/14)

shaunous said:


> I'm guessing you don't rely on the '30secs of Starsan contact' rule when using one of these.


interesting point, I see everyone using them too


Wilkens


----------



## OneEye (3/5/14)

The bottles don't magically dry instantaneously after giving it a squirt


----------



## JDW81 (3/5/14)

shaunous said:


> I'm guessing you don't rely on the '30secs of Starsan contact' rule when using one of these.


No I don't, I rely on about 20 minutes of contact. Bottles get washed with the bottle washer, which leaves the bottles wet and with some foam in them. They then get hung upside down on my bottle tree (which has also been starsanned) while I wash all my other bottles and get the rest of my gear ready.

Contact doesn't mean submerged in solution, it just means a wet surface.

I've been bottling like this since I started brewing and haven't had an infection yet. Also means I don't waste copious amounts water and starsan. It is fast easy and effective.

JD


----------



## shaunous (3/5/14)

JDW81 said:


> No I don't, I rely on about 20 minutes of contact. Bottles get washed with the bottle washer, which leaves the bottles wet and with some foam in them. They then get hung upside down on my bottle tree (which has also been starsanned) while I wash all my other bottles and get the rest of my gear ready.
> 
> Contact doesn't mean submerged in solution, it just means a wet surface.
> 
> ...


To easy, I normally bottle straight after its removed from the StarSan, didn't think about people letting them hang around, but I've never owned a bottle tree so it figures.




OneEye said:


> The bottles don't magically dry instantaneously after giving it a squirt


Thanks Genius.


----------



## Camo6 (3/5/14)

JDW81 said:


> No I don't, I rely on about 20 minutes of contact. Bottles get washed with the bottle washer, which leaves the bottles wet and with some foam in them. They then get hung upside down on my bottle tree (which has also been starsanned) while I wash all my other bottles and get the rest of my gear ready.
> 
> Contact doesn't mean submerged in solution, it just means a wet surface.
> 
> ...


+1 This is the way I do it nowadays except I use a spray bottle and give them a few squirts each. Main reason: I'm a tight arse and can do it with less than a litre of mixed starsan.


----------



## JDW81 (3/5/14)

shaunous said:


> To easy, I normally bottle straight after its removed from the StarSan, didn't think about people letting them hang around, but I've never owned a bottle tree so it figures.


Bottle tree makes life much easier. Also means I can wash all my bottles in one go and then get my priming solution and bottling bucket ready. 



Camo6 said:


> +1 This is the way I do it nowadays except I use a spray bottle and give them a few squirts each. Main reason: I'm a tight arse and can do it with less than a litre of mixed starsan.


I use that litre for all my sanitising for bottling. Bottles, bottle tree, bottling bucket, wand, caps, silicone hose for transfer, so it goes a long way. I figure I can afford 1.5mL of star san per bottling session.


----------



## Wilkensone (3/5/14)

Just out of interest do you just spray the tree with starsan?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (3/5/14)

Wilkensone said:


> Just out of interest do you just spray the tree with starsan?


Always.


----------



## Wilkensone (3/5/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Always.


Bit of a newb question I know  Just making sure there wasn't more too it.


----------



## JDW81 (3/5/14)

Wilkensone said:


> Just out of interest do you just spray the tree with starsan?


Everything gets sprayed with star san.


----------



## storeboughtcheeseburgers (3/5/14)

Hmm. I hope I'm ok here. I starsaned a whole brew of bottles and bottled today, but i didnt remove the starsan from the bottles before i filled.. just sprayed 2/3 times @ 1.6ml per 1 litre and let sit for a spell and filled em up and capped? Is this ok? Finding this product very strong to spray in just finished bottles before storage, clears any gunk.


----------



## JDW81 (3/5/14)

storeboughtcheeseburgers said:


> Hmm. I hope I'm ok here. I starsaned a whole brew of bottles and bottled today, but i didnt remove the starsan from the bottles before i filled.. just sprayed 2/3 times @ 1.6ml per 1 litre and let sit for a spell and filled em up and capped? Is this ok? Finding this product very strong to spray in just finished bottles before storage, clears any gunk.


Should be fine mate. Starsan is designed to break down to O2 and water when it has done its job. You should drain any residual out of your bottles before you fill next time.

JD


----------



## shaunous (4/5/14)

storeboughtcheeseburgers said:


> Hmm. I hope I'm ok here. I starsaned a whole brew of bottles and bottled today, but i didnt remove the starsan from the bottles before i filled.. just sprayed 2/3 times @ 1.6ml per 1 litre and let sit for a spell and filled em up and capped? Is this ok? Finding this product very strong to spray in just finished bottles before storage, clears any gunk.


I always bottle and the starsan is never dried out properly, the Starsan bubbles are normally purging outa the top when the beer is going into the bottle. Never had a problem, same goes for my kegs.


----------



## Beer Ninja (4/5/14)

storeboughtcheeseburgers said:


> Hmm. I hope I'm ok here. I starsaned a whole brew of bottles and bottled today, but i didnt remove the starsan from the bottles before i filled.. just sprayed 2/3 times @ 1.6ml per 1 litre and let sit for a spell and filled em up and capped? Is this ok? Finding this product very strong to spray in just finished bottles before storage, clears any gunk.


Don't fear the foam


----------



## shaunous (23/5/14)

Another reason to have a pH meter or strips.

http://lifefermented.wordpress.com/2013/06/18/brew-tips-cloudy-starsan/

I had about 10-15L in an esky and figured it'd be useless as it's been there for a month or more. Thought I'd have a quick read about the product, then checked its pH and it was still good to go. 

Puts the myth away that cloudiness means it's useless.

Yay


----------



## GABBA110360 (23/5/14)

shaunous said:


> Another reason to have a pH meter or strips.
> 
> http://lifefermented.wordpress.com/2013/06/18/brew-tips-cloudy-starsan/
> 
> ...


I mix a batch in a 82l tropical esky and I reckon it goes cloudy pretty quick . 
I rinse bottles in it prior to storage I rinse again before bottling or kegginig and have never had a prob . 
it's as cheap as chips cost about 3 bucks to mix an esky full there abouts

cheap insurance I reckon
ken


----------



## shaunous (23/5/14)

You'd be using tap water though Yeh. I use tank water and have never seen it go cloudy.

But Yeh, I waste a bit compared to others on here, but it's cheap enough.


----------



## stux (23/5/14)

I have a 3L plastic brewers jug and a 5ml syringe

4.5ml into 3L makes all the starsan I need for a brew day. At the end I refill my 500ml squirt bottle and toss the rest

The squirt bottle lives in the keg fridge and I use it on squirt not spray and apply liberal coatings to keg fridge fittings etc

Also good for leak testing since it foams


----------



## MartinOC (23/5/14)

Question re: generic products.

G&G sells "Defender" (or used to - it's been awhile since I ventured out that way) that calls for 2-3ml/litre, which seems overkill to me, when it's a standard 1.5-1.6ml/litre for Star-San.

Anyone in the know want to provide insight?


----------



## GABBA110360 (23/5/14)

shaunous said:


> You'd be using tap water though Yeh. I use tank water and have never seen it go cloudy.
> 
> But Yeh, I waste a bit compared to others on here, but it's cheap enough.


yes normally tap water but sometimes it's done while i'm brewing and then it's filterd water to 0.4 micron


----------



## shaunous (23/5/14)

GABBA110360 said:


> yes normally tap water but sometimes it's done while i'm brewing and then it's filterd water to 0.4 micron


And still goes milky? Dang, maybe try some distilled or spring water Gabbs.


----------



## The Lords of Diacetyl (23/5/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> ^ on that note - undiluted, it's a very powerful cleaner.


yep, don't "taste-test" how clean your fingers are with undiluted *Star-San* (nasty); and don't sit things that're wet with it on polyurethaned wood/ply/MDF benches.


----------



## The Lords of Diacetyl (23/5/14)

storeboughtcheeseburgers said:


> Hmm. I hope I'm ok here. I starsaned a whole brew of bottles and bottled today, but i didnt remove the starsan from the bottles before i filled.. just sprayed 2/3 times @ 1.6ml per 1 litre and let sit for a spell and filled em up and capped? Is this ok? Finding this product very strong to spray in just finished bottles before storage, clears any gunk.


yes, this is ok; but I tend to let the bottles sit, THEN upend them and pour off the excess StarSan, just before filling the bottle.
I mean, why not?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/5/14)

Its the main ingredient in Coke-a-cola....


----------

